# Renault Fluence ZE



## Duncan (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi
That could be a nice car - BUT - you probably won't be able to get parts in the future
(Unless Renault support it)

Great car (if cheap enough) for a DIY person who was happy about adapting different parts

How much is it going for?


----------



## prensel (Feb 21, 2010)

This is actually a great car in my opinion to have and tinker with.

It is based on the older Renault Megane platform and converted to EV by the Renault factory. This means all regular parts like in the I.C.E. version should fit.

Renault however did a terrible job on the batteries and hence dogged the Fluence after 2 or 3 years of sales.

This is a very potential car to convert to a better battery chemistry or maybe even Leaf or Tesla batteries.

I have seen these cars for sale for less then 6500 euro with only 5 - 7000 km on them....

I know what my next project EV car is going to be...


----------

